# CPSC Recall: Deda Forza Handlebar Stems



## severine (Sep 3, 2008)

Another recall:





> NEWS from CPSC
> U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
> Office of Information and Public Affairs
> Washington, DC 20207
> ...


----------

